
The Conquest of Happiness (1930) - dedalus
https://archive.org/details/TheConquestOfHappinessByBertrandRussell1930VTS
======
jp57
Is there a kindle or epub link to this that works? I get "Item not available"
errors from the ebook links in the page.

~~~
duelingjello
Yeap, however the PDF works for me. Maybe throw it into a converter?

[https://ia800400.us.archive.org/31/items/TheConquestOfHappin...](https://ia800400.us.archive.org/31/items/TheConquestOfHappinessByBertrandRussell1930VTS/The%20Conquest%20of%20Happiness%20by%20Bertrand%20Russell%20%281930%29%20%7BVTS%7D.pdf)

------
kingkawn
When I first read this book I came away thinking that conquest is the wrong
working metaphor for this goal

------
duelingjello
Intelligence can often be inversely proportional to happiness; or: stupidity
promotes bliss.

------
carapace
If you are unhappy feed a hungry person.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
Are we talking baby bird here?

~~~
carapace
What do you mean?

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
How are we feeding the hungry?

~~~
carapace
Go to the grocery store, buy ingredients for sandwiches, make sandwiches, give
them to hungry people that cannot get their own sandwiches, notice that their
gratitude generates happiness in yourself.

Easy-peasy!

~~~
sp332
I get what you're saying, but some places do regulate that kind of thing, so
it might not be _that_ easy.
[https://www.politifact.com/florida/statements/2014/nov/17/ja...](https://www.politifact.com/florida/statements/2014/nov/17/jack-
seiler/jack-seiler-says-arnold-abbott-90-year-old-wasnt-t/)

------
amelius
One summary: [https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/one-among-
many/20090...](https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/one-among-
many/200905/russell-happiness)

